# sand dust



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,

I'm almost finished my first wood project. but I found the dust is too bad when sanding woods. Even worse than table saw and router. I'm using an orbit sander. Any tips to deal with this?

thanks,
Jue.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Use a respirator, dust collector or both.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hook it to a shop vac*

A Dewalt orbital Sander like this, has a hose collector port for a shop vac. I always use the shop vac when sanding, not the dust bag attachment as shown here.  bill
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00061NHMG/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi"]







[/ame]


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree on using a respirator (two replaceable cartridges), and eye protection wouldn't hurt either. The cheap paper filament dust masks with the bendable nose pieces are junk. My ROS's have the dust port and even hooked to a vac, there's still a lot of dust.

If you do any finishing in the same area, that dust stays airborne a long time. 












 





.
.


----------



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks a lot woodnthings and cabinetman, I have a respirator and the exactly same dewalt orbit sander. I wear the respirator when sanding and feel good about it. what bother me a lot is that after sand the dust is everywhere, ground, table, on the tools and hard to clean. seems i need connect it to a vac. I tried yo use vac but i connect it directly to the hose. do I need a converter for it?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jue,
If you are able to, do your sanding outside. I set up a couple of plastic sawhorses with a piece of plywood over it to set my piece on. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Jue,
> If you are able to, do your sanding outside. I set up a couple of plastic sawhorses with a piece of plywood over it to set my piece on.
> Mike Hawkins


unfortunately I can't do it outside. I usually do woodworking at night, and I don't want make noise to my neighbour. I'm actually don't know if my neighbour can hear the sound of an orbit sander. I'm working in my garage of a single family house.

I'm thinking if I can make a small box that I can put my sander and wood piece into it and sand.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

*Downdraft Table, if you have room.*

I have the same problem in my small shop, sanding dust on everything.
Next spring one of the first projects is a Downdraft Table. Something like this one, but about 34 inches wide and 30 inches deep. I have no room for anything larger.
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/plansshare/air_filter_downdraft_sanding_table.htm

I maybe should make this table before winter, but fishing is getting in the way.
The Muskies are slamming the shad in the inland lakes.
The Walleye and Perch are hitting in Lake Erie.
The Steelhead are up in the rivers.
It won’t be long and I’ll be ice fishing Lakers and Whitefish on Thunder bay.
Maybe I’ll make that table next year---- sometime.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Fan*

I don't have the plans handy, (at work as I type this).
There is a setup you can build using a 10 - 15 dollar box fan and AC/Heat filters to help with the dust.
Generally I just point the fan out of the garage or sand outside if possible.
I do need to get a downdraft setup in one of my workbenches one of these years. :laughing:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Take a look at this thread. It may help you on ideas.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/diy-air-cleaner-filter-12336/








wangjue said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm almost finished my first wood project. but I found the dust is too bad when sanding woods. Even worse than table saw and router. I'm using an orbit sander. Any tips to deal with this?
> 
> ...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

wangjue said:


> thanks a lot woodnthings and cabinetman, I have a respirator and the exactly same dewalt orbit sander. I wear the respirator when sanding and feel good about it. what bother me a lot is that after sand the dust is everywhere, ground, table, on the tools and hard to clean. seems i need connect it to a vac. I tried yo use vac but i connect it directly to the hose. do I need a converter for it?


Talk about feeling left out. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

You could use a downdraft table also that would help drastically but involve some cost. I'm not sure how much your looking to spend or what you have room for. Don't take my word for it someone else might come along, give you the same advise and you can thank them.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I considered building one of these once when I was taking up some asbestos-laden floor tiles, (but in the end I let the pros do it)
http://www.shroomtalk.com/forum/uploads/monthly_05_2009/post-8862-1241275016.jpg


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> I considered building one of these once when I was taking up some asbestos-laden floor tiles, (but in the end I let the pros do it)
> http://www.shroomtalk.com/forum/uploads/monthly_05_2009/post-8862-1241275016.jpg


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: I think that may be a bit much there Steve. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

yrs ago i built a down draft table with an old swamp cooler. worked well for yrs


----------

